# Best Slate Call?



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 22, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had comments about the best slate turkey call and maybe the link to where to get on.

I have several if the mass produced ones and I was just wondering if a custom call is all that much better and if I should get one (they do run higher $$ than the mass produced ones)?


Let me know, thanks!


----------



## ga.gobbler (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a Cody Slate call i use all the time . unless its raining.


----------



## Carp (Feb 22, 2009)

David Mills made my best slate call. It's pictured in my avatar by that dead turkey.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 22, 2009)

Let me say a couple of things because your question is very loaded.  There's no clinical or objective way to say which call is the best, it's all a matter of preference.  What it boils down to is what call works best for you.  There are a multitude of excellent slate calls out there, the best thing for you to do is to try some and find the one that is easy for you to run and has the turkey sound you are looking for.  A bunch of us can recommend calls that we have found to be of great quality (in many ways).


----------



## ryano (Feb 22, 2009)

Carp said:


> David Mills made my best slate call. It's pictured in my avatar by that dead turkey.



I will second that.     pure turkey!


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks. I found the link to Cody, how about the nother ones? Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 22, 2009)

That's a hard one...

for a hunting call... I like my Cody's drop dead slate/glass
Bud & Betty's are hard to beat...


----------



## sman (Feb 22, 2009)

I like and use a thunderdome made by Lohman.   They stop making them back in 97 or 98.  I am refering to the orginal slate.  I only have two left and after those are gone I am going to .


----------



## celticfisherman (Feb 22, 2009)

I have been using Tom Teasers and just ordered another custom call from a guy here on the forum. To me like David Mills said it is so much about preference. Tom Teasers is hard to beat but I have some 30+ yr old slates from way past gone companies that are outstanding for some very different voices than what you hear today.


----------



## Carp (Feb 23, 2009)

1776Flintlock said:


> Thanks. I found the link to Cody, how about the nother ones? Thanks.



Sorry, I forgot the link.

http://www.traxcalls.com/


----------



## Stu (Feb 23, 2009)

My all time favorite is a custom call made by Chad Helm in Paducah, Kentucky. The wood is curly sapele. It is a fantastic call the I have carried for the last several years. Chad business is called Sweet Talker Game Calls. His phone number is 270-898-4249. I do not think he has a web site anymore. I cannot say enough good things about his calls.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 23, 2009)

Stu said:


> My all time favorite is a custom call made by Chad Helm in Paducah, Kentucky. The wood is curly sapele. It is a fantastic call the I have carried for the last several years. Chad business is called Sweet Talker Game Calls. His phone number is 270-898-4249. I do not think he has a web site anymore. I cannot say enough good things about his calls.




that is a good looking call.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 23, 2009)

Got a Cody slate and glass. Love the slate.


----------



## Wacenturion (Feb 23, 2009)

You would have to pry my Frank Cox Glass over Slate call from my cold dead hands.....have purchased several over the years for son and friends.....they are absolutely incredible!!!

And yes.....they (custom calls ) are better.  Well worth the investment over a lifetime of hunting....JMHO.


----------



## va longbeard (Feb 23, 2009)

Roger Parks - gobbler slate is a great call and my favorite slate

Billy White - custom zebrawood another good one

Darrin Dawkins - walnut single slate you can't go wrong with any of his calls

Gary Anderson Daybreak Calls - great slate calls also in a variety of woods

Cane Creek - great production pot call


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 23, 2009)

David Mills said:


> Let me say a couple of things because your question is very loaded.  There's no clinical or objective way to say which call is the best, it's all a matter of preference.  What it boils down to is what call works best for you.  There are a multitude of excellent slate calls out there, the best thing for you to do is to try some and find the one that is easy for you to run and has the turkey sound you are looking for.  A bunch of us can recommend calls that we have found to be of great quality (in many ways).



David,   Very well said! I do not think there is one Best Slate Call. IMO The "Best Slate" is the one that sounds good to you, but most importantly the call must sound  good to the Gobblers that you hunt and respond to it!


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 28, 2009)

Got the Cody and a Primos so I would have all the bases covered


----------



## fountain (Mar 1, 2009)

check out rutandstrut--he has a very nice line of custom slate/glass or whatever you want and will make it however you want it.  very nice sounding calls and priced well to boot.


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 1, 2009)

*i am fonf of these david mills calls myself*


----------



## TOMINATOR (Mar 1, 2009)

Tom Teaser's and Rut-n-Strut. However,in the way of mass produced and inexpensive, i was impressed with The Primos call "ol' Betsy" that Britt-1 had with him on a Texas hunt a few years back.


----------



## boparks (Mar 1, 2009)

I use an old graphite striker from an old Lohman Thunder dome call from years ago, with a Primos slate to cut and locate birds. The combination gets out there in terms of volume.

I seem to end up using one brand of strikers with another brand of calls. I must be dysfunctional or something. 

I like the Woodhaven Strikers and slates and Cody slates.

I mostly cluck and purr on slates as I'm not that great at yelping with them. Okay but not good. Preferr glass for that.

I have not tried many of the others and am paying attention to you guys here.

Bobby


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 1, 2009)

I received a call from flyrod444 yesterday... and let me say while you have already bought one from Cody apparently. BUY ANOTHER ONE!!!

I got that rhodo call and persimmon striker. OMG Awesome sounding call. And beautiful too!!! Almost to pretty to take in the woods... ALMOST!


----------



## Judehart (Mar 1, 2009)

Woodhaven cherry crystal classic simply unbeatable!!!! Enough said


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Mar 22, 2009)

TOMINATOR said:


> , i was impressed with The Primos call "ol' Betsy"



I got that and the Cody Drop dead call. They sound very similar.

I then found this tip elsewhere on the forum:

For Slate calls. You can use a Candle, Lighter or any other heat source.



1. Light the Heat Source.
2. Hold the Call upside down.
3. Move it toward the heat source.
4. You will immediately see a moisture ring form on the Slate.
5. This whole process only takes a few seconds. You do not want to get the call too hot!
6. The moisture ring will rapidly approach the edge of the call.
7. Once it does, remove the call from the heat source and allow it to cool down.
8. Use a maroon scotchbrite pad to scrub the soot off the Slate.
9. Rub the slate with the scotchbrite only in one direction and blow off the dust
10. Your call is now ready to call better than it ever has!


----------



## DOCO Hunter (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't think you can discuss great slate calls without mentioning Lon Trice. His competition accomplishments speak for themselves.I believe you can find them at Alonzo Custom Calls. Pure turkey.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 22, 2009)

lonzoscustomcalls.com

I have some that have called Turkeys to the gun......


----------



## headoftheholler (Mar 22, 2009)

I haven't bought a mass produced call in years.  I feel if I'm going to spend $20 for an off the shelf call, why not spend a little more and buy someones hard work.  I usually buy around 20 new slate and glass calls each year, give away the ones that don't sound 100% and try to take all of them in the field. One of my favorites:


----------

